# Generac low fuel pressure alarm



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

How old is the unit???.... what size??

You said brand new.. then something is wrong with what you are doing...


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Is the alarm going off only during start up?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

B4T said:


> How old is the unit???.... what size??


It has a Q.C. sticker from the factory dated back in May of 2012. It's been on-site for about 2 weeks just sitting there waiting for the propane guy to hook it up. It's a 25 kW unit.



> You said brand new.. then something is wrong with what you are doing...


Thanks for the insight 



Chris1971 said:


> Is the alarm going off only during start up?


Well as mentioned, I only let it run for about 30 seconds, but it sounded like it got up to speed and was running steadily, but the low fuel pressure alarm stayed active the whole time until I shut it off.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Just thinking it may be a setting that needs changing after the conversion from one fuel to the other. WAG.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Could be a bad low pressure sensor? Any residual air left in the gas line from installation?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Just thinking it may be a setting that needs changing after the conversion from one fuel to the other. WAG.


That would be my guess too.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Without a serial number I can't look up info on the Generac site...


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> Without a serial number I can't look up info on the Generac site...


Can you look things up with a beeper? :001_huh:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Just thinking it may be a setting that needs changing after the conversion from one fuel to the other. WAG.





electricmanscott said:


> That would be my guess too.


Nope, followed the instructions and had to call a phone number, they walked me through the setup screens to change the fuel setting. It's set for LP now.



Chris1971 said:


> Could be a bad low pressure sensor? Any residual air left in the gas line from installation?


That's possible. I don't know if the propane guy purged the line or what. What happens if there's air in it?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Can you look things up with a beeper? :001_huh:


He has the ET app on his beeper.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Gas line large enough diameter?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Nope, followed the instructions and had to call a phone number, they walked me through the setup screens to change the fuel setting. It's set for LP now.


Well, it seems you need to put a pressure gauge on the unit and see if the pressure is low or if you just have a bad sensor.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Can you look things up with a beeper? :001_huh:


Yes.. who called me today and what time it is... :thumbup:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Well, it seems you need to put a pressure gauge on the unit and see if the pressure is low or if you just have a bad sensor.


The owners or installation manual should give you an idea of what pressure is needed or a desired water column pressure. Lots of variables with a low gas pressure alarm.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Let me just throw this out there... the air cooled models have a switch inside the carburetor to go from NG to Propane.... 

I have never set up a water cooled unit...


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

B4T said:


> Let me just throw this out there... the air cooled models have a switch inside the carburetor to go from NG to Propane....
> 
> I have never set up a water cooled unit...


That's what I was thinking too. I've had this issue before and it was a quick fix.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

B4T said:


> Let me just throw this out there... the air cooled models have a switch inside the carburetor to go from NG to Propane....
> 
> I have never set up a water cooled unit...





electricmanscott said:


> That's what I was thinking too. I've had this issue before and it was a quick fix.


Really? The instructions didn't mention anything about a switch in the carburetor. All I did for the conversion was switch the jet orifice thing and change the settings in the control interface.


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Well, it seems you need to put a pressure gauge on the unit and see if the pressure is low or if you just have a bad sensor.


That's what I think. I use a yellow jacket 78060 (0-35"wc).

The reg that feeds the gen should knock the pressure down to whatever the mfr specs, something around 8-11"wc.

LPG tank pressure is a few hundred depending on temp. There will always be two regulators, a first stage to knock it down to 5-10psi and a second stage to knock it to 5-40"WC or similar. In the simplest of installs with short runs, both regulators are one unit at the tank, called a twin stage. For longer pipe runs and large loads like a gen, sometimes you'll need separate regulators to combat pressure drop. Ie a first stage at the tank to run high pressure most of the way, then a second stage just before the gen. Then inside the gen is the solenoid valve, and on smaller units, an internal reg.

All regulators outside the gen have 1/8"NPT pressure taps to hook your gauge to. If the gen has a pressure tap _after_ the solenoid but _before_ the internal reg, I'd start there. Is this pressure switch before the internal reg? If so, you can just hook up your gauge and fire the gen. If for some reason you don't want to start it, hook up your pressure gauge up with a tee: your test gauge, the pressure switch, and a 3' piece of vacuum hose, capped at end. Start rolling up the hose to build pressure, watch the gauge and use your meter to check the switch to mfr specs. If switch checks ok, find gen schematic and check wiring or loose connector at controller.

If there is no pressure tap inside the gen, you can at least check pressure to the solenoid, using the tap on the last reg outside the gen. Check this pressure when running, as it may be lower than with the gen off.

* Always shut the gas off before removing the test plug. And be ready for that line to be under high pressure if the reg is stuck open or doesn't have a relief valve. If the line is short there's not much danger but a couple hundred feet of pipe stores a lot of energy, even through a reg.



Chris1971 said:


> Gas line large enough diameter?


 This is the last thing you should have to worry about, if the gas guys put it in and they did their job right. The gas pressure gauge will tell you if the line is too small or if a regulator is sticking shut. Once you get the PS issue solved, also check the gas pressure at full load to make sure it's within mfr specs.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

With med size and larger liquid cooled GLP ( LP Gaz ) they can be set up to draw in either liquid or vapour mode but that part you will have to pay attetion to that due if you are actually draw in liquid mode you will need a vapourizer unit which it will use the engine coolant to heat up the liquid gaz to vapour gaz.

That is the only glitch you will find between the NG / GLP verison I have ran into this few time that why I always check the specs if liquid or vapour draw.

Only one negtive part with vapour is on very cool or cold days you may not have not enoguh vapour volume to keep the engine running while you using the vapour for furance or whatever else it can affect. < even thru you will have plenty tank liquid volume wise > 

Merci,
Marc


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I would have the gas guy check his pressures/ flow. There is no switch to switch. The fuel pressure specs are in the manual.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

erics37 said:


> Is it possible for the fuel solenoid to partially open? I mean the fact that it runs implies that it's getting fuel, but why the low fuel pressure alarm? I'm no expert on mechanical stuff so any help is appreciated.


It could be a small piece of debris was in the line and is wedged on the inlet side of the solenoid valve. But here's the thing, it's all guessing. Just like trying to figure out an electrical problem, you need test gauges and others have posted how to check it. Put some gauges on it and you will find the location of the problem, guessing only wastes time and money.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

This is the last thing you should have to worry about, if the gas guys put it in and they did their job right. The gas pressure gauge will tell you if the line is too small or if a regulator is sticking shut. Once you get the PS issue solved, also check the gas pressure at full load to make sure it's within mfr specs.[/QUOTE]

I've been on jobs where the gas line is to small. It is an issue worth considering.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Okay, well I definitively found the problem with this thing. Turns out that the banged up fuel solenoid I found on the generator has a poor seal. It was fine at first, but a day or two later there was a faint propane smell. Tracked the leak down, it's a slow one squeezing out between the solenoid gasket and the coil thing because the coil's hold down strap is all tweaked out. Probably why I had a low fuel pressure alarm too.

Anyway, can anyone supply me the replacement part number for the fuel solenoid? The model number of the generator is QT02515ANSX (it's a 25 kW unit). The fuel solenoid looks like this (this is actually probably the right part, but I found it with a generic search and I want to be sure):


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Try looking here for manual... just enter your QT number... http://www.generac.com/Service/ManualSearch/

You can also call their tech support for more info... I have used them before...


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

B4T said:


> Try looking here for manual... just enter your QT number... http://www.generac.com/Service/ManualSearch/
> 
> You can also call their tech support for more info... I have used them before...


I did the manual search, it's the same as the paper manual I already have. It has an exploded parts list, but nothing mentions the fuel solenoid itself. The closest it gets is the whole regulator assembly.

I didn't know they had tech support :001_huh: Everything I read indicates that they defer all tech support to local authorized dealers (I actually found a Generac specialist in Salem, I'll probably wind up calling them on Monday).


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

erics37 said:


> I did the manual search, it's the same as the paper manual I already have. It has an exploded parts list, but nothing mentions the fuel solenoid itself. The closest it gets is the whole regulator assembly.
> 
> I didn't know they had tech support :001_huh: Everything I read indicates that they defer all tech support to local authorized dealers (I actually found a Generac specialist in Salem, I'll probably wind up calling them on Monday).


I meant the tech guys from this site.. Generac sucks with their "policy"....they sell the same parts ....http://www.apelectric.com/generac-guardian-parts-s/41.htm


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> Generac sucks



:thumbsup:

Knew we could get you straightened out.


----------



## green light (Oct 12, 2011)

B4T said:


> Generac sucks with their "policy"


 Ive tried to deal with Generac before and they pretty much told me to go pound sand since Im not a certified Generac tech


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

green light said:


> Ive tried to deal with Generac before and they pretty much told me to go pound sand since Im not a certified Generac tech


Don't feel bad, I watched them tell one of their dealers to go pound sand when he had to rebuild the front of a brand new unit to make it work right. They told him that was included in his start up pay.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Knew we could get you straightened out.


Nice job of taking my words out of context... :no:

I said their "policy" sucks.. not the product....

They love the idea I sell their generators.. but when one breaks down.. these morons won't even sell me the replacement parts...

I have to go to a third party vendor to buy parts... TOTAL BS!!!!!...


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah B, that makes sense, keep defending a product that is made by a company that has bad policies. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

green light said:


> Ive tried to deal with Generac before and they pretty much told me to go pound sand since I'm not a certified Generac tech


I have nothing better to do than drive to Pennsylvania.. pay for the schooling.. AND forced to but $1200.00 in parts I may never use...

AND I need to do it every (2) years to keep me certified..


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

B4T said:


> Nice job of taking my words out of context... :no:
> 
> I said their "policy" sucks.. not the product....
> 
> ...


Their product sucks too. I had a banged up, deformed fuel solenoid that leaks propane vapors shipped to me like that from the factory. It's a royal ****ing pain in the ass. I'm an electrician, not a mechanic (though that's my company's fault, not me, I get paid the same so I don't give a crap).

I've been involved with several larger Kohler unit startups for lift stations and so forth that went in without a hitch.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Yeah B, that makes sense, keep defending a product that is made by a company that has bad policies. :laughing:


Same as saying the company you work for takes care of their employees.. but *you* suck as a person.... one has nothing to do with the other.. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Their product sucks too. I had a banged up, deformed fuel solenoid that leaks propane vapors shipped to me like that from the factory. It's a royal ****ing pain in the ass. I'm an electrician, not a mechanic (though that's my company's fault, not me, I get paid the same so I don't give a crap).
> 
> I've been involved with several larger Kohler unit startups for lift stations and so forth that went in without a hitch.


You are going to say the same thing about any product that breaks down.. :no::no:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

B4T said:


> You are going to say the same thing about any product that breaks down.. :no::no:


Well yeah, duh :001_huh:

I took it out of the box and it was already "broke down"


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> You are going to say the same thing about any product that breaks down.. :no::no:


Yes, when brand new equipment arrives broken from the factory I call it crap.

Who is going to pay for the time Eric is spending to fix a brand new unit?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Yes, when brand new equipment arrives broken from the factory I call it crap.
> 
> Who is going to pay for the time Eric is spending to fix a brand new unit?


My company, technically, but through some creative billing, it might be the customer :laughing::whistling2:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Yes, when brand new equipment arrives broken from the factory I call it crap.
> 
> Who is going to pay for the time Eric is spending to fix a brand new unit?


It is under warrenty... all he has to do is call Generac and it is their problem....

It is not Generac's fault his boss has him wasting time trying to do the repairs...


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

B4T said:


> It is under warrenty... all he has to do is call Generac and it is their problem....
> 
> It is not Generac's fault his boss has him wasting time trying to do the repairs...


It's Generac's fault that they sent a faulty unit out of their factory and thus necessitating me wasting time doing repairs.

You need to look up the definition of the word "apologist."


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

erics37 said:


> It's Generac's fault that they sent a faulty unit out of their factory and thus necessitating me wasting time doing repairs.
> 
> You need to look up the definition of the word "apologist."


You need to look up the words... "common sense"... :no::no:

If something is broke from the factory.. let THEM fix it.. what is so confusing about that statement.. :no::no:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

B4T said:


> You need to look up the words... "common sense"... :no::no:
> 
> If something is broke from the factory.. let THEM fix it.. what is so confusing about that statement.. :no::no:


I'm all for that, but I live on the Oregon Coast. Storm season is here. This generator is for their IT system. I had to turn off the fuel supply to both generators (old and new) because they're manifolded together so they currently have no backup system. This weekend is okay but this thing needs to get fixed ASAP.

Not to mention I'm just an employee :whistling2:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

erics37 said:


> I'm all for that, but I live on the Oregon Coast. Storm season is here. This generator is for their IT system. I had to turn off the fuel supply to both generators (old and new) because they're manifolded together so they currently have no backup system. This weekend is okay but this thing needs to get fixed ASAP.
> 
> Not to mention I'm just an employee :whistling2:


I got it... but I bet your boss didn't even bother complaining to Generac..

They have a list of _factory trained service technicians_.. :sleep1: on the ready for those type issues...


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> You need to look up the words... "common sense"... :no::no:
> 
> If something is broke from the factory.. let THEM fix it.. what is so confusing about that statement.. :no::no:


B, yeah that would make sense but I watched the authorized tech call generac for some sort of approval to fix the issues and they refused to give him anymore pay to fix it. 


They suck, I have no idea why you insist on defending them. :laughing:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

erics37 said:


> You need to look up the definition of the word "apologist."


a·pol·o·gist   [uh-pol-uh-jist] 
noun
1.
a person who makes a defense in speech or writing of a belief, idea, etc.
2.
Ecclesiastical .
a.
Also, a·pol·o·gete  [uh-pol-uh-jeet] Show IPA. a person skilled in apologetics.
b.
one of the authors of the early Christian apologies in defense of the faith.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> a·pol·o·gist   [uh-pol-uh-jist]
> noun
> 1.
> a person who makes a defense in speech or writing of a belief, idea, etc.
> ...


Thank you. Not present, of course, is the connotative meaning behind the word, which would effectively add something like, "...even in the face of overwhelming evidence to the contrary," to the definition :laughing:


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

erics37 said:


> I had a banged up, deformed fuel solenoid that leaks propane vapors shipped to me like that from the factory.


 
A guy I worked with had a bad solenoid also (wouldnt open).

He was pissed, he naturally thought it was something he did.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Awg-Dawg said:


> A guy I worked with had a bad solenoid also (wouldnt open).
> 
> He was pissed, he naturally thought it was something he did.


Well the coil & plunger part work just fine, it's just the little metal strap that holds the coil down to the gasket is deformed so it doesn't seal properly. PITA.


----------

